# أرسل رسائل sms أو mms إلى أي دولة في العالم و بدون تسجيل



## fati-fleura (10 فبراير 2012)

موقعين أكثر من رائعين لإرسال الرسائل القصيرة لمختلف بلدان العالم و منها اغليبة الدول العربية أيضا :

السعوديه, الكويت, البحرين, قطر, الامارات, عمان, اليمن, العراق, الاردن, فلسطين, لبنان, سوريا, مصر, تونس, الجزائر, المغرب, ليبيا, السودان, موريتانيا, الصومال, جيبوتي, جزر القمر. 

يمكنك ارسال العديد من الرسائل في يوم واحد عن طريق تغيير رقم الإي بي الخاص بجهازك.

: رابط الموقع 1 http://smstextop.com

: رابط الموقع 2 http://smswizz.com

...اتمنى أن ينال اعجابك​


----------

